# How do I train my puppy to stop eating dead/disgusting things?



## Gardenia (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a 6 month old male Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I am wondering if it is possible to train him or alter his desire/taste for disgusting things!? When I walk him or take him to the yard to run, he wants only to dig his nose in the ground seeking out dead lizards, bugs, snakes, whatever. He stops to lick bird droppings, eat dried up worms, etc. I hate to admit that his desire for these "delicacies" even extends to him licking our other dog's (Golden Retriever) bottom after she potties, and he is constantly licking her mouth inside her lips to clean her teeth. His behavior is almost obsessive, even when he squats to potty he's got his nose in the ground searching. He interrupts his pottying if he finds a "treat". He is so precious, but this behavior is maddening and I am wondering if I must simply live with it?


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not sure you can teach him to stop completely but you can certainly help get the behavior a bit more under control. You need to teach the "no" command 
and "leave it". If you can teach those and do them consistently that should help. My pup now knows I don't want him eating elk poop. He rarely tries anymore. 

You may also need to provide some distraction when asking your pup to leave something.


----------



## Gardenia (Apr 26, 2008)

He definitely understands "no", but the "drop it" needs work. Thanks for this suggestion. I usually open his mouth and pull out the offensive "catch" and then say no to him. I'm not certain he understands what my point is. Training him to "drop it" may do the trick. He also spends a lot of time jumping up at the Golden's mouth trying to get at her teeth. I'm working at breaking that habit, although my husband says to leave it alone, that if the Golden doesn't like it, she'll let him know!


----------



## Gardenia (Apr 26, 2008)

We have a large fenced-in backyard but I am unable to let my puppy free to run due to large herons that are nesting in the trees overhead. The nesting season runs from January until around May here in Florida. All this time the backyard is littered with bird poop and fish carcasses that drop from the nests (we're on a lake). Then last week the lawn mower ran over a snake and I think "Charlie" found every piece! It is a continuous battle trying to keep him away from it all. So I've been only taking him out on the leash and not giving him freedom to run. I was looking at training muzzles today at the pet store. I'm not sure how to go about using one, but I thought at the very least it could give me the freedom to let him out to run for short periods of time off leash and not allow him to eat anything gross! Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I would enroll him in an obedience class. He really needs to learn leave it and drop it. He is at that stage where he is just plain nosey and wants to eat everything he see's. My dog went through the same thing. I was constantly pulling things out of his mouth. He knew leave it but it took awhile for him to completely leave things alone. I would only take him out in the yard on leash and pick one area that you will keep super clean, like clean it before the dogs come out and take him to that area till he learns leave it and will obey it.


----------



## Gardenia (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not quite certain how to go about training him to "drop it", any method to it?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure how to teach it, someone else might. Thats why we suggested obedience class.


----------



## RosanaHart (May 12, 2008)

Gardenia said:


> I'm not quite certain how to go about training him to "drop it", any method to it?


I've done this by starting when my dog is not in a high-energy mood. In a small space, I give her a low-value toy. She takes it. I then offer her a very yummy treat -- I use hot dogs cut into about 100 pieces each -- in exchange for the not-so interesting toy. She goes for the treat. As I take the toy, I use whatever cue word or phrase I will train this to.. must admit I use "gimme" for this!

Just keep doing this, working up over time to more interesting toys. Some dogs get it faster than others.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

What Rossana Said. 

Sort of funny but Atka will also seek out wonderful smelly things. I have taken a few prizes out of her mouth. I always say the same thing when I do this.. I satrt with "WHAT do you HAVE!" and then as I remove it, I say, "Yukky.. YUK!" 

Lately she can be across the lawn and if I ask what she ahs and start toward her and say "Yukky...." shit spits it out. Sjhe looks unhappy about doing this but I always let her know she is good and I give her a food reward for this. 

I think she KNOWS I am going to come and take it from her mouth so she spits it out first. I am not sure. However, she DOES spit it out on her own now and I am pleased with that!

She is also a ground sniffer.. the clicker and rewards for looking at my face have helped that tremendously. I swear she started out with me with her nose so much on the ground I thought maybe she was part beagle (no matter WHAT was on her papers!).


----------



## RosanaHart (May 12, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> I think she KNOWS I am going to come and take it from her mouth so she spits it out first. I am not sure. However, she DOES spit it out on her own now and I am pleased with that!...
> 
> I swear she started out with me with her nose so much on the ground I thought maybe she was part beagle (no matter WHAT was on her papers!).


Sounds to me like she knows your intentions. Hey, dogs know us pretty well! Sometimes better than we like to think.

Part bloodhound, maybe?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Teach "get it," "bring it," "drop it," and "leave it." 

I live in FL, too, and know of what you speak. Arrrrgh! Some of the most disgusting stuff can also be found along the beach! 

During rainy season, we get lots of citrus rats, snakes, 'possum, and raccoon in and out've the yard. During mating season, especially, those ***** can be dangerous, so I had to train dilligently to ensure the safety of my dogs. I used a 30' long line, so was always in control (don't give a cue/command that I can't enforce). Sometimes, though, things happen! One morning while sitting out having coffee on the patio, Maddy was laying down at my feet. All of a sudden she sprung up into the air, and I was shocked to discover she had a huge citrus rat in her mouth, obviously grabbed right out of the Kumquat tree! Ugh. I have an old aluminum garbage can lid I use on such occasions. I grab it, tell the dogs to bring it, then drop it, and then proceed out to the dumpster in the alley! YUK!


----------

